#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  In The Rain . ~||

## baazigar

*In The Rain . ~||                * 
 



"Every time
the rain comes down,
close my eyes and listen.
I can hear the lonesome sound
of the sky as it cries.



Listen to the rain
Here it comes again
Hear it in the rain



Feel the touch
of tears that fall
-they won't fall forever
In the way the day will flow
all things come,
all things go.


Listen to the rain
...the rain...
Here it comes again...
...again...
Hear it in the rain
...the rain...


Late at night
I drift away -
I can hear you calling,
and my name
is in the rain,
leaves on trees whispering,
deep blue sea's mysteries.

Even when
this moment ends,
can't let go this feeling.
Everything
will come again
in the sound,
falling down,
of the sky as it cries.
Hear my name in the rain." 






  Similar Threads: Rain water harvesting Acid rain in environmental engineering  free pdf download Seminar report on Rain Technology Plese solve this if u can!! : force in a rain gauge. i neeed ppt on rain technology plz its very urgent.

----------


## sciengprof

Wah re wah,kya bath kya bath....

----------


## baazigar

_thanks pasand karnay k liye_

----------

